# Small octal-based amps



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I love the fat, warm and organic sounds of vintage amps using octal tubes. While I'm acutely aware of some of their limitations (microphonic tendencies, limited tube supply, etc), WOW - what fantastic "singing" tones some of these are capable of! You'd almost think that, with modern technology, some of the more abundant vintage tube varieties (say those produced for radio/TV use) could be integrated into circuits that could tame some of the wilder tendencies of circuits using octal pre-amp sections. 

The only offerings in the lower-wattage spectrum (say 5-15W) I can find are Vintage 47's amp line and Red Iron's 5 Watt. Any others out there?


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

nkjanssen said:


> I have a Vintage 47 Supreme/Bronson on its way. Should be here early next week. Can't wait!


Tone report on that one is a must!! (Please indulge me on this one, Jordan...)


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm green with envy - looks awesome! The chassis looks a dead ringer for one of the earliest original 2-knob versions of the Supreme model.

Enjoy breaking THAT in and oh yeah - don't be afraid to jumper the inputs for more gain if that's your thing.


----------



## droptop88 (Aug 25, 2006)

The At Mars Filmosound Specialist can be optioned with octal tubes. http://www.atmarsamps.com/index.html

I have one en route - its the one on their site - 3rd pic in the gallery. Are we there yet????? hahah


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

I also found the Little Walter 15W, an octal pre-amp model using a pair of 6SC7's in a circuit very close to a late 40's Fender woody or 5A3 Tweed Deluxe. Interestly enough, Phil at Little Walter makes a SE 8W model, but chooses a 9 pin tube for the pre-amp of that amp.

Man, I've gotta get some better soldering skills (mine are fatally comedic) and start building something!


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

http://www.mackamps.com/products-Skyraider-SR15/

Don Mackrill
www.MackAmps.com


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

Mojave amps makes the sidewinder HG with two EF184/6EJ7 pentode preamp tubes.


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

amphead said:


> http://www.mackamps.com/products-Skyraider-SR15/
> 
> Don Mackrill
> www.MackAmps.com


Skyraider doesn't use octal preamp section (uses nine-pin 12AX7's).


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

GUInessTARS said:


> Mojave amps makes the sidewinder HG with two EF184/6EJ7 pentode preamp tubes.


Another 9-pin preamp. Octals are old 8-pin designs...


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

GUInessTARS said:


> Mojave amps makes the sidewinder HG with two EF184/6EJ7 pentode preamp tubes.


This amp is a nine-pin also. Octals, as their name suggests, are 8-pin tubes. They were in common use in vintage radios and the earliest guitar amplifiers in production.


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I sit corrected


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

GUInessTARS said:


> I sit corrected


Honest mistake really, as the 6EJ7 designation kinda sounds like it could be an octal. Thanks for your suggestion all the same - shows you're a helpful person.


----------



## amphead (Jan 9, 2007)

gtone said:


> Skyraider doesn't use octal preamp section (uses nine-pin 12AX7's).


Yep, I didn't understand that you were looking for octal based pre tubes. Should have based on your description of the possible problems with these tubes. Sorry!!

Don Mackrill
www.MackAmps.com


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

The Stephenson 20 watt (actually 0 - 20 watts since it's powerscaled) may use octals. I have his 30 watt model and the P/I and reverb drivers are octal.

Isn't a lot of detail on the site right now, but you could always email him.

http://www.stephensonamps.com/old/home.htm


----------

